# Ohio River Fall/winter Fishing



## nkybigcountry (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has been doing any good on the Ohio this year? Im near the meldahl pool by Silver Grove and Downtown and am going out on Friday. I was thinking about doing some striper fishing up at the dam. Any info at all on the river and whats working and whats not would be helpful. I have never striper fished up at the dam and am actually kind of new to the whole striper fishing game period. So once again any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

striper are pretty hit or miss. I have never been out with the first goal being to catch striper. I always being a rod or two rigged with Rattle Traps or Topwaters in the locker in case a school comes across me while I'm catfishing. I think you would be better off going to East Fork and trolling cranks for hybrids.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I've caught them a lot during the cold water periods on cutbait fishing ledges, humps and rocky areas, I'm targeting Blues during that time but those Stripers like Shad and Skipjacks, the area around Joes Crabshack on the Kentucky side where that aqueduct spills into the Ohio is a real good area, anchor beside or just below that area, the bottom has a lot of shale rock and humps,and Anderson Ferry is a magnet for them too because of all the bait that gathers there at that creek, sorry that I'm a few days late for your information but this is the first time I have seen this post............Doc


----------



## nkybigcountry (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the tips guys, would ya'll happen to know anything about fishing for sauger up at the dam?


----------

